# he is anyone selling a frilled dragon! in ontario?



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i was looking for a frilled dragon but no one is selling them does anyone have one that he want's to sell? i live in ontario mississauga! email me at [email protected]


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

There will be a Reptile Expo in about 9 days (or so) ... click here!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

allmost for got is anyone going to it? or is there any vender? pm me if you are!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

we sell them at my work in oshawa.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Have you done a lot of research into frilled dragons? I've only ever come across one that could be handled without trouble on a regular, daily basis. The rest were moreso display animals and didn't much like being held. Something to think about if you're investing the time and money - because they're not cheap on either.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well now i don't have to pay a penny! i talked to my boss and i did some stuff for him in the past he said don't worry i will give you one! im getting it in 2 weeks when the shippment comes in! o! and i have done research on them i no thay are aggressive!







i just have to fight back with it's nature! we had one in the store i work and it waz a freaken biting baster but i got him to be a great pet a little boy bought it! he come in for crickets everyday!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

we had one that was the nicest lizarfd ever.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Be sure to post pics once you get it.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i will just remind me pm me all you want!


----------

